# Where to find rattlesnakes



## pnshmntMMA (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a friend who wants to try out some fancy new camera he got. He does mainly wildlife and natural photography. He wants to get some shots of rattlesnakes in the wild. Im the type of person who when he sees lightning, readies for thunder. Rest assured you not find me anywhere near these things. I live in Northern Colorado and they are EVERYWHERE when i'm driving but Ive never specifically looked for them. What kind of places would you look and is there a specific time of day and weather? Any tips on spotting them? I don't even wanna get close enough for them to rattle. Safety is my #1 concern here. Find one, snap some pictures with his fancy new lens and call it a day. 

Thanks for any help. 

Chris


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dusk, early night. Drive down low-traffic, paved back roads at a low speed until you find one. If it's legal in your area, you could use a spotlight to illuminate the road's shoulder too, but make sure you do check that. In the wrong place, you'll attract ranger or police attention for it.

Flipping rocks during the day and walking around could yield some if you're ready to deal with them in close proximity. Road method's the easiest and safest though.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jun 15, 2015)

The rattlesnake hunting season opened today, so people are using lights and all kinds of stuff. I doubt ill mess with rocks but I'll drive and scan the sides a bit. Thanks! I also hear some of the local trails are loaded with them and the big section of prairie out east. I appreciate the help! Ill head out around those hours. Hopefully we can sneak up close enough for him to take some pictures before it flees. Told him to bring a long lens.


----------

